# Programar un micro, solo se C



## juander (Ago 9, 2007)

Hola quiero empezar a hacer aplicaciones con microcontroladores pero el unico lenguaje que se es puro C para PC, tengo que aprender de 0 otro lenguaje?

saludos


----------



## Maritto (Ago 9, 2007)

Para nada, pero si es aconsejable que conozcas los preceptos basicos de un microcontrolador, o de los mas comunes, vale de mucho sabes, que es un ADC, un PWM, UART, etc....
Ademas si es posible que ocnozcas la organizacion de la memoria del micro, etc. Vale la pena saber algo de assembler, pero no es indispensable!
Te recomiendo que si no sabes assembler, el lenguaje de mas bajo nivel, utilices compiladores, que te permitiran pasar de C, o BASIC a assembler y asi programar tus pics! si se trata de microcontroladores pic porsupuesto! ejeje

Yo te recomiendo la dupla Proteus y PIC C, en 5 min. estaras diseñando circuitos con pic y programando los codigos en C! Ademas te permiten simularlos!
Suertes!


----------



## juander (Ago 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias el PIC C si he visto información en internet pero del dupla proteus no, voy a investigar un poco el PIC C,


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

No es muy dificil aprender a programar PIC, sí deberias saber algo de su arquitectura como dice Maritto. En el datasheet tenes el set de instrucciones (32 son) y con eso tenes que arreglarte. No deberias tener mucho problema si ya sabes C que es bastante mas complejo.


----------



## ars (Sep 3, 2007)

no es dupla proteus, el porgrama es proteus solo, solo que el te quiso decir que con la dupla(pareja) proteus y pic c. vas a poder programar. y yo tambien te recomiendo esa dupla.


----------

